# Gulf Coast Race Way



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I Would Like To Thank Everyone That Came Out Today There Was Some Awesome Racing If You Did Not Come You Missed Out.we Had 46 Racers Today!!see You Next Saturday


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a great time today. my first time to ever race my 1/8 buggy and i dont think i did too bad for myself. flaming out, transponders not checking, runaways. i ended up coming in like 8th in the sportsman main because of a flame out, but i think i could have come in about 4th.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I Took Most Of The Pic With Mikes Cam Waiting On Email


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o ok. cant wait to see the rest!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Cool,My Revo is in the 1st pic.....you go boy!!!!
and YES,the racing was awsome this weekend....we gotsta do it again next weekend!!! dont know if i am going to be there,it is my wifes birthday......


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey paul thanks for all your help today with me and my dad


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

You Done Great You Were In 4th When You Flamed Out!!that Was A Good Race Came Down To The Last Turn !


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I've Got To Get A Better Cam!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

nik77356 said:


> hey paul thanks for all your help today with me and my dad


no prob nik, and thank you for the hinge pins and screws......hopefully i will be out there with my t-4 very soon....even next week if the wifey lets me....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya it was. especially at the start.i flamed out at the beginning too. started from pit lane. lol. i surprised myself when i made up 4 seconds in one lap.

unfortanitely im not gonna be out there next weekend. im gonna be racing my minis. i will however be at the next HARC race and cant wait. if we had 46 people today i wonder how many people will be at HARC?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like I missed an awesome day! 46 is VERY GOOD! I have to agree with nick's comment: if you had 46 this weekend, the HARC race may be WAY bigger than we think!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey phil, you think at the harc race we could run the track a bit wet?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

im shooting for sticky you just think you want our track wet very nasty and slick


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well not soaked. just wet enough where crimefighters/bowties are perfect. like today i was running panther switch 2.0's and it was perfect. i just dont want to wear those down


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i like the track dry myself clean and fast!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

but tires wear out so much faster when its dry


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

not if you know how to drive read jerrys thread it will help !LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey.....are you making fun of me?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

no i am saying let of the throttle a little more and tire wear isn't a problem running 1/8 is not cheap i can burn a set of tires in 1 run wet or dry if i point and shoot but seriously how long should a set of tires last?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i was just joking. i probly could do the same thing. those panthers still look pretty new tho. i think ill run them in the mains at the HARC race. i got 2 used sets of tires 2day after the race. bruce gave me a set that he ran and i found a set that someone left.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> seriously how long should a set of tires last?


give me some feed back guy's please this is driving me nuts i am always hearing people cry about tires((i am not talking about you nick))don't take it the wrong way i had a guy tell me today a set should last for 2 gallons of fuel am i wrong i think thats crazy!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont think you can realistically expect a set of tires to last 1 gallon. especially at a hard packed track like mikes. maybe on an extremely loamy track


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

2 gallons the foams would be shot and the tires would suck anyway!tread or no tread


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

true. i have a whole box full of tires so i dont think i will run out anytime soon


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I've been running a set of the same switches for I don't know how long now. I was keeping track of the number of runs but I don't even know anymore. I know it's easily 2 1/2 hrs of runtime. They are med. softs too, not clay. Still have a lot of tread and will probably be practicing and qualifying with them the next time I race. Tire wear is awesome at Mikes, when I ran mod buggy at K&M I was buying a new set of tires every Saturday to race.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

really? i always thought that tire wear was better at K&M


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, most guys went 2 weekends on the same set, but I usually used a new set every race day. I've used the same set of switches at Mikes for awhile now.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o ok. i just thought that since K&M was a softer track that tire wear was better. i guess not


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

the track should be dry. idc if i wear tires. bowties m3 are the ****


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

theres really no telling how long a tire should last. i mean ive had bowties last 2 weekend, and others a month and a half.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> I've Got To Get A Better Cam!


What are you using Phil?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i like it dry. just seems more consistent from run to run. its real hard to get the track right when we run it wet. my opinion. but im stupid.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i guess your rite. it is more consistent and less messy. i was just "complaining" about tire wear


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

a canon power shot a520 LOL!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i had so much fun yesterday i dont know whether to race minis or offroad?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> a canon power shot a520 LOL!


I bought this about 3 weeks ago.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0702/07022705sonyh9h7.asp

Since then I have upgraded since I want to get back into *serious* photography with a DSLR. Im unsure what I want to do with the Sony camera as of now. Its about the best Point and Shoot camera at over 8MP. I also got a 2g memory card, bag etc. I got about $600 in that system and might be willing to make a deal, or trade...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil are yall going to update the track site with the new pictures?


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i plan on beaing there this coming weekend phil is you see ronnie let him know please cant wait to actually use my new radio


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what kinda radio did you get?


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

3pks with the fasst system


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya im tryin to get that. getting rid of my sensor for it


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thats nice gary let me know.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That track's best when it's dry. The only tires I've worn out were on the T4 when Kev drove it, LOL. But that's cause they were the wrong tires after the track was watered in the AM then started to dry out. What Phil said is right, it's much more consistent when it's dry. Water right up to the night before then leave that sucker alone. If you're worried about tire wear buy a nice Stock buggy, 'cause 1/8 ain't for anyobe worried about tires.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

bingo!!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> bingo!!!!!


Was his name-O


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> If you're worried about tire wear buy a nice Stock buggy, 'cause 1/8 ain't for anyobe worried about tires.


LOL. and i just bought a new 1/8 buggy. im not worried about it anymore, i have a nice big box full of tires


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool. Time to break out the XXX-4.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Cool. Time to break out the XXX-4.


if i can get phil to let go of that academy car CHEAP,ill run 4wd with ya. but my t-4 will be ready...i gots all the parts for it....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

should i get my T3 ready? LOL


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

whos coming out this weekend should be a good turnout i have had alot of call's this week!!!!paul let me know when you want to tune up the track.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont think ill be out there this weekend, but id like to come help with the track. let me know when and ill see if i can make it out.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> whos coming out this weekend should be a good turnout i have had alot of call's this week!!!!paul let me know when you want to tune up the track.


I am ready when you are.I can't do it thursday but friday nite is perfect. any day next week but monday and thursday is great for me.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Playing with the tiny cars this weekend Phil. Are you gonna be at Mike's? Tell him to get that dang carpet track done.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

ill be there this weekend phil


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

insaneracin2003 said:


> I am ready when you are.I can't do it thursday but friday nite is perfect. any day next week but monday and thursday is great for me.


why not wait till next week to work on it. that way its in tip top shape for the HARC race and doesnt get destroyed this weekend.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> if i can get phil to let go of that academy car CHEAP,ill run 4wd with ya. but my t-4 will be ready...i gots all the parts for it....


The Academy is already cheap for a 4wd. I also happen to know that Twheels has a XXX-4 that he's probably never going to run, you might be able to pick that one up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Rumor is a good looking and fast guy should be sportin a mod truck and ready to race just about the time the weather cools down! :slimer:


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

nik it wont distroy it in one weekend that track holds together pretty well plus getting some rubber down before the harc race wouldnt be a bad idea


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Gary said:


> Rumor is a good looking and fast guy should be sportin a mod truck and ready to race just about the time the weather cools down! :slimer:


awe Gary,i didn't know you cared......


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya but i wont be able to make it if we do it this week. and i think plenty of rubber would be layed down friday nite and saturday morning


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow what a day of racing i want to thank all the guy's & girl's that came out today there was some awesome a main racing three 2 coolers tore them up today big bird won all the heat's and the a main in truggy kevin.L laid some smakdown in 1/8 expert almost lapped 2nd place and smiley shut em down in mod buggy thanks for coming out.see you next week for H.A.R.C ROUND 2 I tried to post the results but it would not let me?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

geez big bird!! wasnt that your first time racing truggy???


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Ruben Had A Mbx5t He Ran For Awhile But It Was His First Time Out With His Crt


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o ok. still. wow!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

hey nick check this out!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i saw that episode!! it was crazy!! he actually overjumped it!!!


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

what truggy tires work the best at Mike's?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think CF's and bowties. you might try panther switch 2.0's


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

in my opinion bowties mtr work best or some grp's


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

MTR bowties work fine jeff


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

I was thinking the bowties would be good. I forgot about the switches...hmmm
Has anyone tried them on a truggy?


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Since I can't seem to sell this truck, I think I will run it next week!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

They Work When It's Dry


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't know about truggy but to me switches are the best tire for the track 90% of the time on a buggy. I don't know a whole lot about truggy but why would bowties work better than switches on a truggy? Bowties are nowhere near as fast as switches unless the track is pretty damp IMO.


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

yeah i had a MBX-5T for like 8 months nik. besides a good driver can drive anything :]


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

MONEY = SPEED said:


> yeah i had a MBX-5T for like 8 months nik. besides a good driver can drive anything :]


LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so i went to the track today and clay said there was at least 500 gallons of water on the track when he got there. he said he and someone else spent the better part of 3 hours to get it all vaccuumed up. after that the track was still SOAKED!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

WELL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well what?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

There Was Lot's And Lot's Of Rain Last Night What Did You Expect?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

for it not to be that wet. its covered is it not. or am i just seeing things?


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

hey Phil, are yall going to rebuild the track this week for the harc?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nope. the monday after the HARC race its getting flattened and rebuilt for ROAR


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

HAVE YOU EVER BEEN IN T-STORM COME ON AT 11:00PM WATER WAS KNEE DEEP AT THE TRACK I WAS THERE.lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

The New Lay Out Is Awesome!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

More Of A Driver's Track Not Point And Shoot


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet!!! the current layout is gettin old. LOL


----------

